# Anonymous Music!



## AN0NYM0USMUSIC (Mar 26, 2012)

ANONYMOUS MUSIC, LLC was formed in 2012 by "Anonymous", aimed at providing high quality production music for film, television, and video game advertising! Here at Anonymous Music, we believe music has the power to inspire and change the world, and with that belief, that's exactly what we've set out to do; to inspire and change the world with our music! Our catalog ranges from massive epic themes, to lush and beautiful, and dark and distorted hybrid themes.

http://www.anonymousproductionmusic.com


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Mar 26, 2012)

The demo sounds great but whats the deal with the anonymity? Are you Hans Zimmer in there?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm curious: what exactly are you hoping to change in or about the world with your music?


----------



## AN0NYM0USMUSIC (Mar 26, 2012)

@Ned,

Haha, you know, it doesn't have to be the WHOLE world, even if it was SOMEONE'S world 

-Anonymous


----------



## jleckie (Mar 26, 2012)

perfect. anonymous music written by anonymous people for an anonymous audience i presume....


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 26, 2012)

This person has been around for decades - centuries actually...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_IV


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 27, 2012)

I can understand why an individual may wish to keep their identity hidden when online but it's a really strange marketing decision for a company. Also most members promote what they've done and not what they may do.
But! credit where credit's due or not as the case may be. :lol:


----------



## rpaillot (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice demos but it still sounds like the typical library = lot of reverbs on the orchestral instruments to hide weak orchestrations, midi programming, big pad, some ethnic voice.
Still very far from top standards like TSFH, audiomachine, Immediate , extreme music


----------



## bryla (Mar 27, 2012)

rayinstirling @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> I can understand why an individual may wish to keep their identity hidden when online but it's a really strange marketing decision for a company.


I think it looks like a one person company though, so it's more like The Stig


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2012)

We are Anonymous. We are Legion. We do not forgive. We do not forget. Expect us.

sry, I just had to do it.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 27, 2012)

This thread is the best joke of the day. o=< o-[][]-o


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry I have to say this, but why do people related to all kinds of things only because of the name of that company?

Seriously, how many of you guys know other trailer companies than just Two Steps and Epic Score ... never realized that there are actually tons of trailer companies with no direct names involved?

To connect Anonymous music (name of the company) with people who prefer to stay anonymous is as silly as to say that Two Steps from Hell are actually ... yes ... located two steps away from hell ... and X-Ray Dogs, City of the Fallen??

Don't get me started :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 5, 2012)

OK, but Alex, the underground group Anonymous is ALL over the news for the past year. I feel bad for this trailer company/person, but that's a fact. If my company was called Greenpeace Sounds, I wouldn't be surprised if people made jokes about it.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> OK, but Alex, the underground group Anonymous is ALL over the news for the past year. I feel bad for this trailer company/person, but that's a fact. If my company was called Greenpeace Sounds, I wouldn't be surprised if people made jokes about it.



Yeh, agree with you on this! Although I don't wanna slip on philosophical ground too much, you have to agree that anonymous is just a widely used term. I am aware that especially know that stupid hacker group is around with the same name, but greenpeace itself is a definite term for exactly THIS organisation.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 5, 2012)

Alex, I'm sorry you think the Anonymous group is stupid! They were not so stupid during the last Iranian (failed) green revolution, where they helped so much to get the word in and out from Iran. But that's another subject. Anyhow, fair to say that Anonymous Music will succeed for other reasons than name alone, and I sincerely hope they do well.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 5, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Apr 05 said:


> Alex, I'm sorry you think the Anonymous group is stupid! They were not so stupid during the last Iranian (failed) green revolution, where they helped so much to get the word in and out from Iran. But that's another subject. Anyhow, fair to say that Anonymous Music will succeed for other reasons than name alone, and I sincerely hope they do well.



Sorry, I just said stupid, because currently we have a very huge copyright lawsuit going on between Gema and YouTube ... and Anonymous kind of "fights" on the very wrong side. Whole different story. I thought much of Anonymous, but in the end I think they just praise to be able to hack a computer here and there. In the end these guys claim to fight for freedom and justice but especially during this current time in Germany it seems like they help and support to rot out a whole category of jobs: composers and the music industry.

Anyway, different story, just wanted to clarify!


----------

